# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Выученная беспомощность

## June

Выученная беспомощность, также приобретённая или заученная беспомощность — состояние человека или животного, при котором индивид не предпринимает попыток к улучшению своего состояния (не пытается избежать негативных стимулов или получить позитивные), хотя имеет такую возможность. Подробнее можно прочитать, например, здесь: wiki

Вкратце – в 60х годах прошлого столетия Мартин Селигман участвовал в экспериментах на собаках. Запертые в клетках собаки сначала слышали высокочастотный звуковой сигнал, потом получали удар током. После нескольких стимуляций клетки открыли, чтобы проверить, начали ли собаки бояться звука. Экспериментаторы ожидали, что в силу сформированного рефлекса страха собаки будут убегать, заслышав высокий звук, чтобы избежать удара током. Однако, вопреки ожиданиям, собаки не убегали. Они ложились на пол и скулили, но не совершали никаких попыток убежать, хотя при открытых ящиках это было несложно.

Потом Селигман поставил свой собственный эксперимент, разбив собак на 3 группы. Первой группе предоставлялась возможность избежать болевого воздействия: нажав носом на специальную панель, собака этой группы могла отключить питание системы, вызывающей удар. Таким образом, она была в состоянии контролировать ситуацию, её реакция имела значение. У второй группы отключение шокового устройства зависело от действий первой группы. Эти собаки получали тот же удар, что и собаки первой группы, но их собственная реакция не влияла на результат. Болевое воздействие на собаку второй группы прекращалось только тогда, когда на отключающую панель нажимала связанная с ней собака первой группы. Третья группа собак (контрольная) удара вообще не получала.

После этого все три группы собак были помещены в ящик с перегородкой, через которую любая из них могла легко перепрыгнуть, и таким образом избавиться от электрошока. Именно так и поступали собаки из группы, имевшей возможность контролировать удар. Легко перепрыгивали барьер собаки контрольной группы. Однако собаки с опытом неконтролируемости неприятностей метались по ящику, а затем ложились на дно и, поскуливая, переносили удары током все большей и большей силы.

Похожую модель поведения можно наблюдать и у некоторых депрессивных людей с суицидальными мыслями. Я не хочу сказать, что эта модель поведения универсальна, свойственна всем депрессивным личностям с суицидальными мыслями, или хотя бы большинству. Существует много других не самых полезных моделей поведения, например, так называемая “активная пассивность”, при которой человек не предпринимает попыток улучшить своё состояние самостоятельно, но при этом активно пытается получить помощь от окружающих. В конце концов клетка не всегда открыта. Но если говорить о вышеописанной ситуации – когда клетка открыта, и собака (в смысле человек с аналогичным поведением) может из неё убежать, но не убегает, как, на ваш взгляд, правильнее всего помочь этой собаке (человеку)? И стоит ли помогать?

----------


## qwe

Есть та часть меня, которая пассивно страдает, прячется, закрывается.
Есть та часть, которая критично оценивает свою ситуацию.
Та, которая стремится к познанию, что-то ищет, чем-то интересуется.
Есть та инертная, которая не хочет ничего.
... (среднестатистические)



Ни одна из сторон не полноценна на 100%. Все приносят какую-то пользу и вред (особенно, когда человек плохо в себе разбирается, не осознает своих компонентов).

Чтобы сдвинуться с места и пройти участок с какой-то длительностью нужно выбрать какую-то одну сторону. Невозможно двигаться в несколько сторон одновременно - это только усиливает разрыв.

Если выбор сделан неудачно, движение наткнется на препятствия или усилится саморазрушительный эффект.

---
Синтез (направления) имеет смысл после проработки отдельных компонентов и наведения порядка в "отсеках".

----------


## Traumerei

На мой взгляд связь эксперимента с выводами безосновательна. Вы когда-нибудь видели собаку в депрессии и с мыслями о су ? Эта сфера недоступна для животных, они даже не осознают существования смерти. Не будем говорить о леммингах, китах и прочих, поскольку нет исследований, что именно творится у них в голове. 
Люди, кстати, вполне могут быть самодостаточны (самореализованы) и в страдании. Об этом писал В. Франкл.

----------


## June

Селигман, вроде, не называл состояние собаки депрессией, хотя я его книг не читал и могу чего-то не знать. Применительно к собакам речь в статье идёт лишь о выученной беспомощности - собака может перестать получать болезненные удары, но ничего для этого не делает, не выпрыгивает из клетки. В то же время собаки с немного другим бэкграундом из клетки выпрыгивают. И такое поведение собаки похоже на поведение некоторых депрессивных людей. Взять, например, людей с Избегающим Расстройством Личности – они считают, что окружающие настроены очень критично и недоброжелательны (хотя это не так), и по этой причине избегают знакомств и пытаются свести контакты с окружающими к минимуму. Т.е. они могут выпрыгнуть из клетки одиночества, но не делают этого. А уж какая замечательная депрессия может развиться у носителя ИРЛ)))

Сейчас шёл по улице, и в очередной раз всплыла мысль – если у человека в голове 100% паттерны ИРЛ (они есть и у пограничников), но при этом его избегание обоснованно, т.е. окружающие по какой-то причине действительно недружелюбны с этим человеком или будут недружелюбны, если узнают его поближе – можно ли назвать его носителем ИРЛ? Думаю нет, нельзя назвать. Хотя понять, обоснованно избегание или нет, может быть непросто.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Я правильно понимаю, что тема отсылает к бихевиоризму?

----------


## June

> Я правильно понимаю, что тема отсылает к бихевиоризму?


 Честно говоря, и в мыслях не было отсылать к какому-либо определённому мировоззрению.

 Например, сторонник идеи перерождения души мог бы сказать, что бихевиоризм не объясняет, почему бедные собачки из второй группы перед началом эксперимента были отобраны именно в несчастную вторую, а не в первую или в третью группы, в которых первоначальные условия были лучше. Он мог бы предположить, что собачки второй группы – это перерождённые души грешников, и они обречены на страдания)))

Вообще, конечно, тема предполагает согласие с тем, что между мозгом собаки и мозгом человека есть что-то общее. Соответственно, поняв причины поведения собаки, можно понять и причины поведения человека в похожих ситуациях.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Бихевиоризм это одна из научных концепций в психологии.

----------


## June

> Бихевиоризм это одна из научных концепций в психологии.


 Да, это так. Но, может быть, можно объяснить поведение собачек из 2й группы и с позиций когнитивной психологии? Или нельзя?

Кстати, Селигман проводил подобные эксперименты и на людях, и результаты были теми же, за исключением результатов нескольких участников эксперимента, которые не прекращали борьбу, и именно они больше всего заинтересовали будущего основоположника позитивной психологии.

----------


## Инертный газ

Лучшая помощь для собаки — новый хозяин, а мистера Селигмана следовало бы как-нибудь проучить за его забавы с электричеством. Это все шутки, ну а если серьёзно, то с человеком все гораздо сложнее. Где-то вычитал давным-давно, что когда маленьким детям дают простые головоломки, одна часть детей после нескольких неудачных попыток найти решение сдается и полностью теряет интерес, а другая часть упрямо продолжает до победного конца. Важно отметить, что обе группы детей способны найти решение, поскольку головоломки соответствуют их уровню развития. Таким образом получается, что уже с самого раннего возраста некоторые из нас имеют склонность к распиздяйству, с которым, исходя из личного опыта, очень сложно что-либо сделать. Помогать распиздяю или нет? С одной стороны, все зависит от того насколько важен конкретный распиздяй в вашей жизни, и насколько сильно ваше желание помогать менее удачливым в жизни. А с другой, если распиздяй не просит помощи, то и помогать не стоит.

----------


## Римма

вообще интересный эксперимент и аналогия. вспомнился рассказик про собаку, которая лежала на гвозде и скулила ("ей больно настолько, чтобы скулить, но не настолько, чтобы сдвинуться с места…) возможно это неверие в себя: я не смогу ничего изменить, у меня не получится... тогда как на самом деле человек способен на многое. но это неверие блокирует активные действия. ты сам себе не позволяешь себе помочь. 
пара знакомых со сложным периодом в жизни прыгнули с парашютом. может это их как-то встряхнуло. заставило проснуться. а может и нет.

----------


## ФАК

Не думаю, что сравнивать собаку и человека в условиях психологического эксперимента будет правильно. Слишком мы разные существа. Собаки вообще покорные животные, а с кошками могло быть иначе.



> Лучшая помощь для собаки - новый хозяин


 , а для человека, который привык к такому обращению - любящий и строгий партнёр. Мне так кажется))

----------


## June

> Не думаю, что сравнивать собаку и человека в условиях психологического эксперимента будет правильно. Слишком мы разные существа.


 Да, у меня, например, хвоста нет)

Но если обратить своё внимание не на различия, а на сходства, то можно заметить, что все мы - люди, кошки, собаки, состоим из очень похожих деталей. А понимание свойств этих деталей приближает нас к пониманию причин поломок довольно сложных конструкций.

Кстати, Павловские эксперименты на человеческих детях давали те же результаты, что и эксперименты на собаках.

----------


## June

> ей больно настолько, чтобы скулить, но не настолько, чтобы сдвинуться с места…


 Мне кажется, дело тут не только в интенсивности боли. Механизм, защищающий нас от дырок в животе, несовершенен. Если бы он был создан инженером, то этому инженеру следовало бы оторвать руки. Механизм может так легко переклинить, что даже самая нестерпимая боль не сдвинет его с места.

----------


## tempo

Эксперимент на живом мне показал, что вынужденная беспомощность - это шанс.

шанс стать сильнее. Шанс заглянуть в себя. Шанс понять, что жизнь не имеет смысла и всё равно кончится. И что именно поэтому и вопреки нужно выжать из неё всё.

Как жаль, что никто раньше мне этого не рассказал.
Нет. Рассказывали, но когда всё ОК, плохо слышишь.
Плохо учиться на собственных, уже неисправимых шишках, но ещё хуже не учиться вообще.

----------


## tempo

... а вот выученная -это результат культивирования ожидания немедленной оплаты (а лучше предоплаты) усилий.

Я встречаю массу люлей, сидящих на ж@пе и ждущих халявы-чуда.

----------


## microbe

> Я встречаю массу людей, сидящих на ж@пе и ждущих халявы-чуда.


 *tempo*, всё верно бывает и такое, и очень частенько.

----------


## Unity

Мы – часть этого Мира, мы – часть этой Жизни. Мы и есть Жизнь. Тонкая «перегородка» тела, коя разделяет «внешнее» & «внутреннее» – всего просто фикция. 
Мы – творим Реальность – каждым своим шагом. Иные же – предпочитают воздержаться от созидания, бросить всё на самотёк – ну и в этом случае «сюжет разворачивается» – ведь о человеке заботится То незримое Целое, кое его породило…
«Творцы» строят жизнь, для них это спорт; многие плывут за течением, но и те, и другие – однажды достигнут цели.

----------


## microbe

Написал полную хрень)))

----------

